# 52005



## bethh05 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would like some information or where I can find clarification on when and if you can unbundle CPT 52005 when performed with other procedures ie; 52204 or 52214.  The CMS edits bundle but allows for a modifier, if documentation supports it.  

                                                                          Thank You!


----------



## danap79 (Jul 8, 2011)

Code 52005 with a 59 modifier if used with the other code mentioned. If documentation supports it.
 Dana Phillips


----------

